# feeding a wether



## mdoerge (May 27, 2009)

I have an 8 week old Nigerian wether.  He has been eating hay, a small amount of grains, and has been grazing.  I know I'm supposed to limit the amount of grain he eats, but I'm not sure what that actually means.  How much should he be getting a day?


----------



## Chirpy (May 27, 2009)

I didn't give my wether grains except for a very occasional treat.   Some people give grain more regularly but I'd rather not take the chance of UC.  Wethers don't usually need grain so it's just a treat for them.


----------



## mdoerge (May 27, 2009)

Even at 8 weeks?  Can he grow well on just hay?


----------



## ThornyRidge (May 27, 2009)

He is still young and could  benefit from grain within reason.  I feed my bucks and wethers grain daily and have had no issues for years.  The grain I use,however, is formulated for goats and does contain AC which is reported to reduce potential of UC.  There are many different views and opinions on what/how to feed.  Truly you have to find what works for you and your goats especially in your area and what you feed i.e. quality of hay/roughage/how much browse/loose minerals, etc.  I would suggest giving him free choice hay ( goodgrass/legume mix) and at least a cup of grain per day.. you can break that up.. and a little more/little less will not hurt either.  Do you know at what age he was actually wethered?


----------



## helmstead (May 27, 2009)

My recommendation is as follows:

All growing animals need supplemental feed to grow properly.  I recommend to my clients to feed goat pellets to their pet wethers until they're clearly fully grown - then adjust the amount according to body score.  My general rule of thumb is 3.5 lbs of grain per 100 lbs of goat daily.  Naturally, this must be adjusted per the animal's needs.  Once a wether is grown, alfalfa pellets are the perfect substitution for the pellets (because they'll hate you if they start loosing out on breakfast and dinner!).  

Of course, all wethers and bucks should be on an AC program.  You can either use a feed containing AC or purchase loose minerals which contain it.  New information suggests that full time AC will lessen its effectiveness, so rotation is the new routine.


----------



## PattiXmas (May 28, 2009)

We are feeding our wethers pellets and letting them graze and eat all the grass they want.  Is this adequate?  We make sure the wethers have pellets available at all times (along with fresh water).  We heard that too much hay will give they a hay belly and that we should avoid that.  These aren't pet wethers but meat weathers.  Does it sound like I am doing it correctly?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 28, 2009)

yes that should be enough.i let my goats graze all they want.plus give them a big coffee can of feed once or twice a day.


----------



## PattiXmas (May 28, 2009)

I forgot to add that we do give them the mineral that is loose.  Not in a block.  I did see some mineral at the farm store that was berry flavored.  Anyone try it or heard of it?


----------



## mdoerge (May 28, 2009)

ThornyRidge - I'm not exactly sure how old he was when he was wethered.  I think it was around 5-6 weeks.  It was done surgically by a vet - he wasn't banded.  What kind of feed do you use that contains AC?  I was told there is a grain mix made for meat goats that has AC.  Would that be appropriate for a Nigi?  He is my son's 4-H project.  We've only had him for less than a week, so he is still on the grain the breeder gave me.  I started mixing it with the brand I use with my does to get him transitioned over.  If I switch him to a grain with AC, will it hurt the does if they get some?  I am feeding them separately, but the girls tend to clean up after him (and vice versa).  What in the grain actually cause the stones to form?


----------



## helmstead (May 28, 2009)

Yup meat goat feed is great for Nigis.  It will contain rumesin or decoxx for cocci prevention and, in some cases, AC.

No, won't hurt the does one bit.  Ours get AC right along with the bucks (does can get UC, too!).

It's the calcium to phosphorus ratio that you need to be concerned with.  2:1  

Sweet feed is also notorious for causing UC.


----------



## mdoerge (May 28, 2009)

You mentioned feeding adult wethers alfalfa pellets - but doesn't alfalfa contain calcium?


----------



## ThornyRidge (May 28, 2009)

Mdoerge- I use a feed mixed in Baltic Ohio (Bob White feeds).. it is a "mild" sweet feed with a bit of molasses in it to make more pallatible.  There are two kinds of goat feed sold at TSC that contain AC- one is in the teal/cream bag.. can't remember the name right off hand but it is the main brand that TSC carries in all feeds and it is just a dry pellet, has a shadow picture of a goat on the bag.. the other is the Tiz Whiz brand- it has AC in it too.. also don't panic if you would switch to this brand.. it has fuzzy hulls from wheat midlings that are supposed to be in there  I freaked out the first time I opened a bag just to try and thought it was full of those webby moths..called the company and customer service laughed and said that was a common question.  as far as the age of wethering I know there is much controversey on the younger the bucks are at wethering the more risk of problems in the future.. I wait until around 8 weeks here.  However with that said I have a pygmy wether who is now 7 years old that was surgically wethered young.. prob around 5 to six weeks or so.. and has always had this type of goat feed I am using along with alfalfa grass hay (sometimes heavier on the alfalfa) and loose minerals and I have never had a problem with any UC here.  You can get loose AC from places including Hoeggers for a reasonable fee and mix in with loose minerals or top dress grain if you are really concerned.  Again as long as you feed with common sense, give really what they need and don't panic you and your goats should be fine.  I think alot of people who seem to have problems with this condition   may be way out of their league to begin with and really not understand a basic feeding program at all.  The other issue is people really trying to be helpful and absolutely scaring the bejeezus out of you and then you question yourself and own methods.. if you polled 10 goat owners at least 9 will tell you something differently.  I feed the grain and method I use because it is what is working for me.. my goats are very healthy and are in good condition.  don't over analyze either it will make you nuts


----------



## helmstead (May 29, 2009)

Yes, alfalfa contains calcium, but it also contains the correct amount of phosphorus.  All feeds & hays contain calcium, just not all have the correct ca/ph ratio.


----------



## sillystunt (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the info....I believe i can now properly understand how to feed my goats! You all are the BEST


----------



## PattiXmas (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok, I am confused.  I just got off the phone with a friend that raises boers.  Her wethers are fed a high protein feed.  She doesn't have dairy goats so she wasn't sure how to answer this.  Is it ok to feed a dairy wether the same thing as my dairy does?  They are all the same age (born in Feb of this year) and I don't want to move the wether to the pen with the boer wethers because they don't like him and his "sisters" will miss him.  Is a dairy feed ok to feed him?  I'm not feeding a "straight sweet feed", but a dairy feed mix that the farm store mixes for dairy goats.

Also, the little darlings like to switch pens and everyone eats different foods until we catch them.  Is this going to cause health problems?

Thanks!

(Oh, almost forgot- with the mineral, I feed a loose mineral and try to just keep some in a bowl available at all times.  The ducks and chickens are sampling it.  Will this hurt them?)


----------



## Sooner (Jun 9, 2009)

Let me start off by saying I am a newbie!  Here and to goats.  I hope my questions aren't too silly.

What is AC?

I am currently having problems with UC in a young male Boer goat.  Had him at the vet this morning.  I am ashamed to say that I feel way out of my leauge.  We were feeding them what the neighbor recomended (3/16 cow pellets).  Today they will be put on goat feed from the farm & ranch.  I also got a bag of menirals for goats.

My male is 3 months old how much feed should he be getting?  I think I may be over feeding him.  I also have a nanny goat that is his company so what should she be getting.

I will take any and all advice on anything I should know!
Thanks


----------



## helmstead (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok...

Nothing under 6 months of age should be fed dairy goat feed - really only MILKING DOES whos milk is being used for HUMAN CONSUMPTION should receive dairy goat feed.  Dairy goat feed does NOT contain a cocci preventative (like Decoxx or Rumesin).  All other goats should be on a meat goat formula, medicated with Decoxx/Rumesin to keep your cocci loads down.

Sweet feed of any type will spell disaster for wethers/bucks, IMO.  I have heard some people get away with feeding it by feeding large amounts of AC...but for me anyway...I prefer to avoid sweet feed all together.

Goat minerals should not adversely affect your poultry, AFAIK...you might want to cross post that question on BYC to make sure.  My chickens never messed with the minerals when they were with the goats.

AC= ammonium chloride - used as a urine acidifier to prevent and/or treat UC (depending on dosage)

For meat goats, I understand market wethers should get 4 lbs feed per 100 lbs of goat.  Pet wethers, I would say less - more like 2 lbs per 100 lbs (then adjust for body condition).  I try to meet in the middle with my production Nigerians, who get 3.5 lbs feed for 100 lbs of goat for maintainance (again, I adjust this for condition and stages of pregnancy).

Hope that helped.


----------



## Sooner (Jun 10, 2009)

I bought meat goat feed for my two.  I started mixing it last night with  what they have been on to get them switched over.  I need to check to see if it is medicated.

AC= ammonium chloride, is this something I can buy or will it come in the food/minerals.  


I am way behind the learning curve but will get caught up if it kill me.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 10, 2009)

If you are mixing the feeds, make SURE that the old one is not medicated if the new one is.  It is deadly to mix Decoxx and Rumesin together...

You can buy AC from places like Hoegger's and sometimes local feed stores will supply it on request.  In this case, you mix it in with your loose minerals.  Regionally, some feeds contain it (you will have to check).  There is also a loose goat mineral (comes in 5 lb bag) that contains AC.


----------



## Sooner (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Helmstead, I will check the lables when I get home today.  He is doing better today, still has alot of swelling down there but vet said that is normal so holding my breath and reading every scrap of material I can get my hands on.


----------



## mdoerge (Jun 10, 2009)

I bought a meat goat feed made by Country Acres Feed Co. that contains AC for my Nigi wether.  It also contains Decoquinate for the prevention of cocci.  Has anyone heard of this medication?  When I read the label after I got home, it said that the feed was for growing goats.  It also said to "feed at least 28 days during periods of exposure or when experience indicates that coccidiosis is likely to be hazard."  Okay - before I drive myself crazy with this - Until what age is he considered to be a "growing goat?"  What about the "feed at least 28 days.." statement?  To me, that implies that this feed is only to be used when cocci is a concern.  Before carefully reading the label, I assumed that this was just a regular feed that also contained the AC, which is what I was looking for.  I have mixed feelings about using a medicated feed when we are not having an issue with cocci.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## helmstead (Jun 10, 2009)

IMO You should feed medicated feed all the time unless milking for human consumption to keep cocci loads (ever present in goats) down.  

To answer the 'growing' question...say between 6 mos and a year is basically when cocci becomes less deadly.


----------



## mdoerge (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks


----------

